

Devel environment tips, workplace tips & employee retainment tips - clawrencewenham
http://sites.google.com/site/yacoset/Home/development-environment-tips

======
Luyt
I liked the PaulaBean reference at the bottom of the article. Brillant.
<http://thedailywtf.com/articles/the_brillant_paula_bean.aspx>

